

Learning AngularJS Magic: Expressions - nsamuell
http://www.pathgather.com/blog/2014/12/7/learning-angularjs-magic-expressions

======
szimmer1
Or just write function increasePoints() { ++($scope.points) }

Function errything!

------
didgeoridoo
I hope someone does a series on "forgetting AngularJS magic" when 2.0 comes
out and changes everything...

~~~
nsamuell
The more it uses web standards (e.g. Object.observe), the less magic will be
required (e.g. $watch), so I think you're right :)

~~~
krebby
The only reason Object.observe is a standard is because the angular guys
pushed it through. It's generally agreed to be a wart of the new spec [0].

[0]
[https://twitter.com/floydophone/status/469214241732714497](https://twitter.com/floydophone/status/469214241732714497)

